# QUICK- HELP!! DD fell and now has a dent in her forehead



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

She tripped and fell REALLY hard on her forehead on the kitchen floor, which is just linoleum over concrete. As soon as I picked her up, I looked and saw that the spot she hit actually appeared dented. Maybe just flat... but horrifying anyway. (BTW- we've already called the ped and are waiting for a call back.)

It's been about 5 minutes and the spot is rounding out a little, but when she scrunches up her face, there is still a dimple in that spot.









She cried really hard for about a minute, but nursed and seems fine now- she's playing and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. Actually, she just keeps wanting to nurse, so I'm assuming it hurts.

Is a concussion a worry here? What signs do I need to watch for? Is it possible to fracture a skull bone from falling like that? I am totally freaked out. She falls on her forehead all the time... but this is the worst one by far.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you have insurance? I would go to the ER if possible.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, she has insurance.... but we would have to walk to the hospital (not too far) because we're totally snowed in here.

The spot is about the size of a dime FWIW.


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd recommend calling the doc or nurse line. Most likely they will tell you to watch for excessive sleepiness, vomiting, or seizures which could indicate a more serious injury.

Head bumps are scary! DS got one once in the middle of a department store and I thought for sure he would have a concussion or *something* horrible. But nope, just a huge (green & purple) goose egg for awhile.


----------



## mommabear207 (Nov 19, 2007)

hopefully your ped got back to you and everything is ok! don't be afraid to go to ER -better safe than sorry.
seeing how she tripped she didn't fall far plus she isn't inconsolable which is a good sign. a concussion i believe is usually apparent by checking her eyes-mismatching pupils ie one is dilated. also sudden drowsiness should eb watched for -which of course is hard to do when bedtime is around the corner. talk with dr. and /or go to ER to be safe.
i hit my head on the corner of a stone hearth when i was a toddler and have a dent/scar there to this day but otherwise i was and am fine but its hard to tell when you can't see


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I just got off the phone with the nurse line, and she said the symptoms sound like just a scalp injury and we're ok just to watch her for the next few days for any new symptoms. Her behavior is totally normal, she seems fine... like it never happened. And the bruise seems a little more rounded out now. Not surprisingly, I am more traumatized than her it seems.









So I will continue to watch her like a hawk, although I'm feeling pretty confident that she's ok since her mood & behavior are all normal. But thanks so much for all your quick responses!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

When DD has had a couple big falls we have mainly watched for sleepiness, clumsiness and I always do the pupil dilate check. I know how crazy scary big falls are. We had one a few weeks back that had me briefly considering 911 (and it wasn't even a "big" fall - sometimes they can fall so hard from such a short distance off the ground!) but she actually turned out totally fine. We both needed some serious rescue remedy though!! Nothing like a little Christmas Eve jolt. Poor girl (and poor girl's parents).







Hope everything turns out just fine.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry mama! I hope your little one is okay.

My daughter fell off my bed earlier, we have a higher than normal bed as its easier on my back. I was right there too which sucks!!
I dropped her clothes on the ground bent down to pick them up and some how in like 5 seconds she got from playing in the center to off the bed.







I tried to catch her but I didn't.























After my DD calmed down which only took like two minutes I googled infant head injuries and Dr.Sears had some awesome information.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaMary* 
When DD has had a couple big falls we have mainly watched for sleepiness, clumsiness and I always do the pupil dilate check. I know how crazy scary big falls are. We had one a few weeks back that had me briefly considering 911 (and it wasn't even a "big" fall - sometimes they can fall so hard from such a short distance off the ground!) but she actually turned out totally fine. We both needed some serious rescue remedy though!! Nothing like a little Christmas Eve jolt. Poor girl (and poor girl's parents).







Hope everything turns out just fine.

Ugh- why do I always forget that I have rescue remedy?! That would have been helpful I'm sure.

I did watch her pupils right after the fall, and they seemed to be dilating normally when she looked away/toward the lights.

I know- it's amazing what damage they can do from just falling less than 2 feet.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Give her arnica!

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I was first "sold" on homeopathy when my friend suggested we use Arnica. Ds was running down the driveway ~18 months old. He tripped and ricocheted his forehead off the cement driveway, an immediate egg sized area turned white on his forehead. We gave him the little arnica pellets and that evening it was flat and red. It never bruised, it never turned black, blue, and then yellow...like all bruises do. I was convinced.









Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I actually thought about that, but I wasn't sure if that would count as pain relief. The nurse line said not to give any pain relief so that you could tell if she was uncomfortable enough to show an injury bad enough to go to the ER. Holy run-on sentence...









So should I give some today? I have arnica and aconite on hand. I'm not sure which would be better since it was a sudden injury, but just a big bruise now. Oh also- DD just took her constitutional a week and a half ago, and I don't know how long you're supposed to avoid other remedies after taking it.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

In an "emergency", I'd give the arnica before going to the ER. If she isn't uncomfortable now, I'd hold off, since you just did the constitutional remedy. Arnica is very specific for injuries, so doesn't antidote like taking other remedies on top of the constitutional could. It might "interrupt", for a day or so. But, with a serious cut, head trauma, surgery, sprain, soft tissue repair or severe muscle pain, we've taken it.

If there is no significant bruise, nor discomfort at this point, she is ok. I wouldn't count it as "pain relief" which could *disguise* an injury. Arnica helps to heal.

Basically, you should avoid all remedies while on constitutional remedy, except in an emergency. We had a terrific "Homeopathy for Emergencies" presentation recently. It was fascinating how many issues and injuries could be addressed with homeopathy. I was amazed.

Pat


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, she's got a pretty nice bruise on her forehead, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all so I guess we'll skip it.

How long after the constitutional should we avoid other remedies?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Well, she's got a pretty nice bruise on her forehead, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all so I guess we'll skip it.

How long after the constitutional should we avoid other remedies?

There is an Arnica creme which I carry in the car and have in the house. We use it weekly.









Otherwise, *no other acute remedies*. (except with severe issues, I'd call the homeopath for advice. It is possible to redose the constitutional, but it addresses most healing energy already. For injury, we use the Rescue Remedy and Arnica, essentially.)

Pat


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep - I'd put arnica cream on if you have it, too.


----------

